# Inverse Deconvolution IR Convolution Room Correction



## DozerMayne (Dec 15, 2008)

I am experimenting with REW and what I will call Inverse Deconvolution IR Convolution Room Correction.
I have a way to also limit too below any frequency (example: below 500hz).

Would it be best to export measurement as just regular impulse, or minimum phase?
Another way of asking, if one was used for room correction, which impulse response would be best?
Why?

Links to papers, or info is welcome.
Thanks..


----------



## yphs_mst (Nov 11, 2006)

DozerMayne said:


> I am experimenting with REW and what I will call Inverse Deconvolution IR Convolution Room Correction.
> I have a way to also limit too below any frequency (example: below 500hz).
> 
> Would it be best to export measurement as just regular impulse, or minimum phase?
> ...


Hello,

My articles may help answering your questions: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ion-devices/148761-articles-about-fir-eq.html. 

Hadi


----------



## nicklear (Dec 29, 2016)

DozerMayne, have you got any further in your experiments in the last year?

I am trying to use your method as a digital room correction (after extensive physical room treatments) - that is, export the filter IR from REW after running the EQ filter generation and use it in my "monitoring FX" chain in my DAW (Reaper) - which affects the signal being heard, but not the rendered file. What I'd like to do in testing is do the REW test with the filtered IR applied to the pink noise wav file. This I think was your suggestion on your post with the youtube video. I also thought of rendering it to the pink noise file offline and then replacing the file in REW so it uses that instead for the sweep, so I can test how it affects the waterfall etc (again I think you mentioned this). But I can't find the pink noise file that REW uses. 

Have you had any luck with this?

EDIT: remembered that for the measurement REW does a log sweep through the frequencies which probably isn't from a WAV file. Still interested in how you can do with with the RTA - I can't find the Pink PN file either.


----------

